# سؤال بسيط : ماهو الفرق بين المواصفة العامة والمواصفة القياسية؟؟



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مصطلحات نذكرها ونكتبها وفي بعض الأحيان تختلط علينا التعاريف .. 
وهي مهمة وضرورية ..

هذه من الأسئلة التي قد توجه لمهندس يطلب عملا في جهة ما.

لذا أكرر السؤال:​
ما هو الفرق بين المواصفة العامة والمواصفة القياسية؟؟​
ارجو كتابة المصطلح باللغة الإنجليزية والتعريف ​
 وضع أمثلة لذلك.​
بالتوفيق.​


----------



## د.محبس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

هل انت تقصد بالضبط

National standard
حيث هذه مواصفات قياسية تستخدم داخل البلد فقط ...مثال على ذلك كراس "مواصفات البناء للدوله العراقية"
international standard
حيث هي مواصفات عالمية عامة....مثال كراسات ACI


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> هل انت تقصد بالضبط
> 
> National standard
> حيث هذه مواصفات قياسية تستخدم داخل البلد فقط ...مثال على ذلك كراس "مواصفات البناء للدوله العراقية"
> ...


 

مواصفة قياسية = STANDARD 
سواءً كانت وطنية او دولية.
فهناك العديد من الهيئات الوطنية للمواصفات القياسية ، مثل معهد المواصفات القياسية البريطانيةBSI
British Standards Institute
والهيئة السورية للمواصفات والمقاييس Syrian Standards Organization
ومعهد المواصفات القياسية اليابانية JIS= Japan Institute of Standards​ 
هناك ايضا هيئة التقييس الدولية ISO
International Standards Organization​ 
لنعد إلى السؤال فقد حددنا المواصفة القياسية وما يقابلها باللغة الإنجليزية .. ولكن ما هو تعريفها؟​ 
في إنتظار بقية الأجوبة على الأسئلة الأخرى.​


----------



## د.محبس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

العامة؟؟
اعتقد ايضا ان المهندس دائما يتم طرح عليه امثله وتختبره هل هذه القياس دولي او وطني وهذا السؤال الاهم

واستحق ايضا كلمة شكر دكتور فانت لم يساهم احد معك في وضع ملاحظة واحدة من 12-12-2009

هههههههه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> العامة؟؟
> اعتقد ايضا ان المهندس دائما يتم طرح عليه امثله وتختبره هل هذه القياس دولي او وطني وهذا السؤال الاهم
> 
> واستحق ايضا كلمة شكر دكتور فانت لم يساهم احد معك في وضع ملاحظة واحدة من 12-12-2009
> ...


 
واللهِ .. أعلمُ بقدراتك المميزة .. ليس مجاملة لك..
نعم أشكرك من صميم قلبي على جهدك .. ​ 
نعم تستحقها وبجدارة .. فشكراً ألف الف شكر.​ 
لما أستوعب هذه الجملة وقصدك منها (فانت لم يساهم احد معك في وضع ملاحظة واحدة من 12-12-2009)​


----------



## د.محبس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

كنت احاول ان اضع ودا بيننا 
مشاركة في موقع اخر...اعتقد ان الموقع الاخر غير معروف فلذلك المشاركات قليلة

هنا وجدت مثال عن المواصفات العامة مع مقدمة جميلة وتوضيحية 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/4324206/-1416?autodown=pdf

بارك الله فيك
استاذا واخا كبيرا


----------



## الجدى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

هناك فرق بين 

1- standard 
2-code
3-specification


هل تقصد ذلك د.محمد ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ​
> 
> هناك فرق بين ​
> 1- standard
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم ذلك ما أقصد أخي المهندس محمد ..
والآن بدأ السؤال يتضح ..؟؟؟
( ولي تعليق على كلمة كود)
في إنتظار الأجوبة وفقكم الله.​


----------



## الجدى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الكود code 
هو عبارة عن مواصفة عالمية فى أحد المجالات أو الأنشطة التى تعنى بنشاط ما أو تخصص ما له جمعية تعنى به عبارة عن أحدث التقنيين و الفنيين و الأكاديمين و مراكز البحوث المتطورة 

مثال:
مجال اللحام الذى يحكمه بعض المواصفات العالمية و التى تسمى أكوادا ً 

فى هذه الحالة مثال الكود الأمريكى للحام API 1104

و الكود هذا له نشره دوريه لتحديثه و الوقوف على الاحدث فى المعلومات 

و لكن السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هل الكود ملزم لجميع الدول :

لا : 

الكود ليس ملزم لجميع الدول و لكنه قد يكون ملزم لبعض الدول و نفس الكلام يطبق على الشركات , فإنه قد يكون ملزم لشركات و شركات أخرى قد يكون غير ملزم بها 




أضف على ذلك أن الكود يأخذ فى إعتباره أقل المتطلبات الفنية MINIMUM REQUIREMNETS ​


----------



## الجدى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جاء الدول على المواصفة standard 
أعتقد أن د.محمد أجاب عليها موجزا 
و نستطيع أن نقول أنها عبارة مجموعة من القوانين أو اللوائح الفنية التى تحكم عمل ما أو نشاط ما أيضا ً و فى هذه الحالة قد تكون ملزم لودلة واحدة او مجموعة من الدول
مثل المواصفات البناء كما ذكرتم د.محمد 
و من يخالفها يعاقب طبقا و اللوائح و النظم المعمول بها فى تلك الدولة


----------



## الجدى (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Specification 

سنرد عليها لاحقا إن شاء الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> specification
> 
> سنرد عليها لاحقا إن شاء الله


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس الفاضل محمد 

على مشاركتك ومداخلتك ..
في إنتظارك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> كنت احاول ان اضع ودا بيننا
> مشاركة في موقع اخر...اعتقد ان الموقع الاخر غير معروف فلذلك المشاركات قليلة
> 
> هنا وجدت مثال عن المواصفات العامة مع مقدمة جميلة وتوضيحية
> ...


 

مشكور د.محبس على مداخلاتك 
الموقع جميل والموضوع عن المواصفات العامة لتنفيذ المباني 
وهو كود .. 
حيث ان الكود والمواصفة العامة .. 
ما هما إلا دليل (قانون-دستور-صيغ) لطريقة تصميم وتنفيذ (تصنيع او تركيب) وتشغيل 
للمنتج او الخدمة يشمل على مواصفة او عدة مواصفات قياسية للمنتجات الدقيقة 
التي يتكون منها المنتج النهائي.
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> الكود code ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم مهندس محمد 
بارك الله فيك ولك كل الشكر على المداخلة القيمة..
وأسمح لي بتوضيح أكثر.​ 
كما ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة فإن الكود :
دليل (قانون-دستور-صيغ) لطريقة تصميم وتنفيذ (تصنيع او تركيب) وتشغيل 
للمنتج او الخدمة يشمل على مواصفة او عدة مواصفات قياسية للمنتجات الدقيقة 
التي يتكون منها المنتج النهائي.​ 

فمثلا هناك كود لأوعية الضغط Asme Code For Pressure Vessels​ 
The International Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code establishes rules of safety governing the design, fabrication, and inspection of boilers and pressure vessels, and nuclear power plant components during constructions. ​ 
The objective of the rules is to provide a margin for deterioration in service. Advancements in design and material and the evidence of experience are constantly being added by Addenda.​ 

حيث يتكون المرجل من عدة مكونات سواءا الصواميل والبراغي ، combustors ، والأنابيب 
والمواد الخام الداخلة في التركيب النهائي للمنتج ..وغيرها . 
كل منتج له مواصفة قياسية (سواءا وطنية أو دولية).. ​ 
إذا قصدت المواصفات القياسية للمنظمة الدولية للتقييس الآيزو ISO International Standards 
فمواصفات هذه الجهة لاتحمل صيغة الإلزام It Is Not A Compulsory 
ولكنها إختيارية لكل دولة مشاركة في هذه المنظمة ،، ولكن يمكن للدولة اياً كانت..
من تبني هذه المواصف القياسية وإلباسها صيغة الإلزام.​ 
المواصفة القياسية الدولية تستخدم صيغة الإختيار بكلمة SHOULD
وليس الصيغة الإلزامية هي SHALL​ 
نجد المواصفة البريطانية BS من المواصفات الوطنية (السعودية ، المصرية ، الهندية.. مثلاً)
وغيرها تحمل صفة الإجبار ( الإلزام ) داخل الدولة ، او من تبناها في مواصفته العامة من دولة أخرى.​ 
نعم أخي المهندس محمد الكود ليس ملزم إلا لمن وضعه في مواصفته العامة وألزم به مقاولا او شركة عند كتابة العقد .​ 
الكود يعني المواصفات التي يتحقق بها الحد الأدنى للمحافظة على السلامة ايضا
وبعض الجهات لاتوافق على جملة Minimum Requirements 
وتستبدلها بـ Acceptable Requirement​ 

وكما ذكرت مهندس محمد .. فهناك تحديثات تعتمد على المواصفات القياسية المحدثة والمعدلة
نظرا لتطور التقنيات والأبحاث وتعرف بـ Ammendements (تعديلات) 
أو Addendum (إضافات).​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> جاء الدول على المواصفة standard
> أعتقد أن د.محمد أجاب عليها موجزا
> و نستطيع أن نقول أنها عبارة مجموعة من القوانين أو اللوائح الفنية التى تحكم عمل ما أو نشاط ما أيضا ً و فى هذه الحالة قد تكون ملزم لودلة واحدة او مجموعة من الدول
> مثل المواصفات البناء كما ذكرتم د.محمد
> و من يخالفها يعاقب طبقا و اللوائح و النظم المعمول بها فى تلك الدولة


 
أشكرك أخي مهندس محمد طلعت الجدي
واسمح لي بهذا التعليق البسيط​ 


المواصفة القياسية : (standard ) حسب منظمات الأيزو/ اللجنة الدولية الكهروتقنية (ISO/IEC ) :​ 
هي وثيقة تعد بالإجماع معتمدة من قبل هيئة معتبرة تنص على القوانين والأنظمة لتحقيق الدرجة القصوى من المعطيات للصفات والأنشطة والنتائج . ​ 
والتعريف الموجود في الهيئة IEC هو 
وثيقة قياسية ( تنص على القوانين والأنظمة لتحقيق الدرجة القصوى من المعطيات للصفات والأنشطة والنتائج )أعدت بالإجماع ، معتمدة من قبل أعضاء اللجان الوطنية للهيئة الدولية الكهروتقنية طبقا للائحة اللجنة والهيئة الدولية للتقييس(ISO ) كمسودة والتصويت على المسودة النهائية كمواصفة قياسية والمنشورة من قبل المركز الرئيسي للهيئة " ​ 

وكما ذكرت في مشاركة سابقة من حيث المواصفة القياسية الوطنية.. من حيث الإلزام والأختيار.
لاننسى ان جهات التطبيق للمواصفات لقياسية ليست نفسه جهات إصدار المواصفات القياسية
حتى لا يحدث تضارب في المصالح Conflict of Interests
فجهات وضع وإصدار المواصفات جهات تشريعية فقط.​


----------



## الجدى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم د.محمد


اقول ما اعلمه و اعرفه 

و ان كانت هناك ملاحظة فنشكركم عليها 



المواصفة specification 


هى فى الغالب مواصفة شركة من الشركات تتبناها الشركة 

فمثلا هناك عندنا فى مصر مواصفة شركة انبى و انابيب البترول و جابكو و هكذا 


المواصفة للشركات تكون اشد حزما و صرامة من الاكود و المواصفات القياسية 


فمثلا مواصفة شركة انابيب البترول فى مصر لها ان تعالج العيوب فى اللحانات اذا كان شرخ crack 

و المواصفة فى الشركة التى اعمل بها لا تسمح اطلاقا بالشرخ فى اللحامات و يتم قطعه فورا و عمل لحام جديد فى خطوط الغاز 

و نجد فى الكود قد يسمح بمعالجة الشرخ 


اعتقد ان الامور فى specfication قد اتضحت الان


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> بارك الله فيكم د.محمد
> 
> 
> اقول ما اعلمه و اعرفه
> ...


 
وبارك الله فيك أخي المهندس محمد 

في الحقيقة لايبعد ما اود توضيحه عن ما أوردت في مداخلتك 

فالمواصفة العامة هي عبارة عن مجموعة من المتطلبات ينبغي تحقيقها لمنتج اوخدمات اومواد او مشروع 
ايا كان سواءا انشاء مبنى شاهق.. محطة توليد كهربائية.. مصنع انتاج بلاستيك .. انشاء خط نقل كهرباء هوائي..
المواصفة العامة تضعها شركة او مصنع لتحقيق المتطلبات والشروط الفنية والتعاقدية والتجارية...
تشمل على المواصفات القياسية والكودات واية متطلبات خاصة من قبل صاحب العمل ..
قد تكون شروط ومتطلبات فنية تفوق تلك الموجودة في المواصفات القياسية والكودات ( طبعا كله بسعره).

وكما ذكرت مهندس محمد .. فهي ايضاً تعتمد على خبرات المهندسين والفنيين علىظروف التشغيل والصيانة والظروف الجوية ..
ويؤخذ رأيهم عند وضع المواصفة العامة.

اكرر شكري .. وأي إستفسار او توضيح .؟؟



​


----------



## الجدى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وبارك الله فيك أخي المهندس محمد ​
> 
> في الحقيقة لايبعد ما اود توضيحه عن ما أوردت في مداخلتك ​
> فالمواصفة العامة هي عبارة عن مجموعة من المتطلبات ينبغي تحقيقها لمنتج اوخدمات اومواد او مشروع
> ...


 

بارك الله فيكم د.محمد على المعلومات الجميلة التى قدمتها لنا و بارك الله لنا فيكم 

و زادكم الله من علمه الواسع​


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم معلومات قيمة 
بس لو تجمع هذي التعاريف كلها في صفحة واحدة مع ذكر امثلة عليها 
لتسهيلها اكثر علينا 
شكراً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> بارك الله فيكم د.محمد على المعلومات الجميلة التى قدمتها لنا و بارك الله لنا فيكم ​
> 
> 
> و زادكم الله من علمه الواسع​


 
وبارك فيكم مهندس محمد .. 
فقد كان لمداخلاتك مرود إيجابي ..
أشكرك على ما قدمت..






وجزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بنا وبكم.. وجعله خالصا لوجهه. ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس الظفيري قال:


> بارك الله فيكم معلومات قيمة
> بس لو تجمع هذي التعاريف كلها في صفحة واحدة مع ذكر امثلة عليها
> لتسهيلها اكثر علينا
> شكراً


 
وبارك فيكم المهندس الظفيري ..

سوف اقوم بذلك لاحقا .. وساترك الموضوع للمناقشة والبحث لفترة.. 
وقد يكون للإطلاع على كافة المشاركات والمناقشات فائدة.


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور على هذه المعلومات المفيده والهامه


----------



## د.محبس (4 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مشكور د.محبس على مداخلاتك
> 
> الموقع جميل والموضوع عن المواصفات العامة لتنفيذ المباني
> وهو كود ..
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد 
الان اصبح الفرق واضحا ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك يادكتور على هذه المعلومات المفيده والهامه


 
جزاك الله خيرا 
مهندس محمود عزت 




​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد ​
> الان اصبح الفرق واضحا ​


 
د.محبس عافاك الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

الآن عودة لمعرفة ماذا تعني المواصفة القياسية 
وقد ذكرنا تعريفها في المشاركة 15 
أتمنى من يشاركنا التوضيح أكثر.؟؟؟
محتوياتها 
اسلوب إعدادها 
هل هي مقتبسة
؟
؟
؟
.
.​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (10 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الآن عودة لمعرفة ماذا تعني المواصفة القياسية ​
> 
> وقد ذكرنا تعريفها في المشاركة 15
> أتمنى من يشاركنا التوضيح أكثر.؟؟؟
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..بارك الله فيك يا استاذي على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله كل الخير والصحه والعافيه..
في البدايه اعتقد ان المواصفات القياسيه نشأت عن طريق إتفاق مجموعه من المهندسين التصميميين والعلماء على مواصفه معينه..وتوحيد هذا المواصفه على جميع التصميمات الخاصه بها..بحيث تعطي هذه المواصفه السلامه والامان والجوده العاليه للجمهور..فمثلا ASTM International (American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM) في الأصل المعروف باسم الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبارات والمواد.وتشكلت منذ أكثر من قرن ، عندما قامت مجموعة تطلعيه من المهندسين والعلماء حصلت معا على معالجة فواصل السكك الحديدية متكررة في ازدهار صناعة السكك الحديدية. عملهم أدى إلى توحيد على الصلب المستخدمة في بناء السكك الحديدية ، وتحسين سلامة السكك الحديدية في النهاية للجمهور.كما ان القرن شهد تقدما كبيرا والتطورات الصناعية والحكومية والبيئة الجديدة التي نشأت شهدت متطلبات التوحيد القياسي الجديد..وتقبل مروري المتواضع..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2010)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..بارك الله فيك يا استاذي على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله كل الخير والصحه والعافيه..
> في البدايه اعتقد ان المواصفات القياسيه نشأت عن طريق إتفاق مجموعه من المهندسين التصميميين والعلماء على مواصفه معينه..وتوحيد هذا المواصفه على جميع التصميمات الخاصه بها..بحيث تعطي هذه المواصفه السلامه والامان والجوده العاليه للجمهور..فمثلا ASTM International (American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM) في الأصل المعروف باسم الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبارات والمواد.وتشكلت منذ أكثر من قرن ، عندما قامت مجموعة تطلعيه من المهندسين والعلماء حصلت معا على معالجة فواصل السكك الحديدية متكررة في ازدهار صناعة السكك الحديدية. عملهم أدى إلى توحيد على الصلب المستخدمة في بناء السكك الحديدية ، وتحسين سلامة السكك الحديدية في النهاية للجمهور.كما ان القرن شهد تقدما كبيرا والتطورات الصناعية والحكومية والبيئة الجديدة التي نشأت شهدت متطلبات التوحيد القياسي الجديد..وتقبل مروري المتواضع..


 
الأخ المهندس الفاضل مصطفى 
مداخلتك مليئة بمفردات ومصطلحات 
إسمح لي تحليل جزيئاتها لنصل معاً إلى مفهوم محدد​ 


> مجموعه من المهندسين التصميميين والعلماء على مواصفه معينه


اولا : مجموعة .. ونعني بها هنا مجموعة عمل ولكن اشمل منها 
لجنة : Committee تنبثق عنها 
لجان فرعية Subcommittees وتنبثق عنها 
مجموعات عمل Working groups ​ 
لجنة رئيسية لمنتج مثل أوعية الضغط 
لجنة فرعيةعن : المواد الخام لأوعية الضغط
مجموعات عمل رئيسية وفرعية
حتى نصل لوضع مواصفة قياسية (يجب ان أقول مواصفة قياسيةStandard) وليس مواصفة فقط وأتوقف Specification​ 
مجموعة العمل فنية تتكون من خبراء متمكنين في ذلك المنتج من مصممين ومصنعين ومشغلين ومركبين.​ 
مواصفة معينة = مواصفة قياسية معينة لمنتج واحد معين .
فإن كانت لمعدة مكونة من عدة أجزاء ،، كل جزء له مواصفة قياسية معينة فهو ؟؟؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
.​ 
كود CODE of Practice​ 
-------
وسوف أعود لبقية المداخلة فهي دسمة.​ 




​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (10 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس الفاضل مصطفى
> 
> مداخلتك مليئة بمفردات ومصطلحات
> إسمح لي تحليل جزيئاتها لنصل معاً إلى مفهوم محدد​
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك يا استاذي..ولكني صراحة لم اكن اعلم هذا الهيكل الوظيفي الذي يتم على اساسه عمل المواصفه القياسيه..وانا اقصد انها مواصفه تم الاتفاق عليها فأصبحت قياسيه..اي على اساسها تقاس عمليات التصميم اي انها المرجع لنا في التصميم الامثل..وجزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

الكود ملزم إذا تم اشتراط ذلك فى التعاقد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 مارس 2017)

Amir Fouad قال:


> الكود ملزم إذا تم اشتراط ذلك فى التعاقد



نعم..حسب الاتفاق بين الطرفين في العقود المبرمة.والنص على المواصفات سواءا قياسية كانت او عامة او اكواد.او حسب طلب الطرف الاول(صاحب العمل او المشروع).


----------

